# Suggest shops that might want to buy these?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Can any of you suggest shops / breeders that MIGHT want to buy all or most of this lot?

Due to other projects I am downsizing, selling a GREAT collection. NONE of my snakes have any problems and visitors are welcome.

1 Male Anery Cornsnake - Approx 15 Months old - great feeder and temprament.£60

1 Female Anery Cornsnake - Approx 15 Months old - great feeder and temprament.£60

or both anerys for £100

1 Male Miami Cornsnake - Approx 18 months Old - great feeder and temprament.£80

1 Female Miami Cornsnake - Approx 18 months Old - great feeder and temprament.£80

or both Miamis for £150

1 Female Snow Cornsnake - Approx 9 Months Old - great feeder and temprament.£60

1 Male Ghost Cornsnake - Approx 6 Month Old - great feeder and temprament.£60

1 Female Amel Corn Snake - Approx 8 Months Old - great feeder and temprament - Stunning bright orange!!!.£60

All of the cornsnakes above can be sold as 'snake only' or for £10 extra I will supply the faunarium, substrate, hide and water bowl

1 Chequered Garter Snake - Approx 6 Months Old - great feeder and temprament. £30 Included tub setup and waterbowl

1 Female Gopher Snake, unknown age, approx 5.5ft - great feeder and temprament.£80

1 Female Boa Constrictor (BCC) - Approx 1 year - great feeder and temprament. £80

9 Hatchling Normal and Amel Corns - Not feeding yet as they are only a few days old, offers welcome for when they are feeding. - £30 each

1 M/F unrelated pair 100% Het Kahl Albino Boas - £400 or near offer (I paid £700)

1 Male Royal Python - Approx 1 Year Old - great feeder and temprament. £80 or near offer

1 Adult Female Normal Cornsnake - Great Feeder - Has produced eggs to great success - £120

1 Adult Male Snow Cornsnake - Great Feeder - Has mated with the normal previously. - £120

Or the pair for £200 or near offer.

Will do a deal for multiple purchases obviously. Just a bit tired of sending photos to everyone, only to be told they cant travel or the wife wont let them buy!

Thanks for any suggestions!

Gary


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

some shops might take some of them, i rang a few when i wanted to sell my florida kingsnake but they all said there full. Best bet is to sell them privatly. Atleast you'll know they'll will go to good homes


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Seems everyone is in a timewasting mood though.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest gary, and i dont mean to sound harsh.. but at those prices... pretty much none at this time of year.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

why not book a table at a show ?

The prices are a little warm though for quick sales.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Shops get things at trade prices. They will take them if you half your asking prices, but no-one will take them at those listed. 

You may have some luck, in classifieds, but this is cheaper than petshop prices, what you are asking. Knocj £10-20 off for classifieds, and half them for shops, if you want a quick sale basically. 

Sorry if this sounds harsh.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would offer £500 for everything exept the Boas. Cash.Most would find their way into the shop, but some would stay with me.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Like I said I will do a deal, I dont expect shops to pay those prices if they are taking a load. Those prices are what I was asking privately.

I am going to have them at the show now.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

DarkDan I will PM you.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Good idea from Wohic I think, get yourself a table and exeter and you will probably clear everything in a day, particularly if you're willing to take offers on things as the day progresses. Im surprised no one has taken the gopher, been seeing that on the classifieds for a while now.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont feel its time wasters I feel its you not really being "open to offers" 

I offered you £60-£70 for your female Miami and I was laughed away.... Not gonna help sell them that...


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The gopher is a GREAT snake.

A friend who has a table has offered to have my snakes on there too.

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Bex,

With respect, our Conversation went...

Hi,

Would you accept £60 for her and i can collect on Sunday Morning?
thanks
Becca



Sorry £80 is the absolute minimum, already reduced from £120!



Ok ill leave it then, thats more a pet shop price.

Thanks

(check your pm history). So Saying I laughed off your offer is unfair.

Gary


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so you had an 18 month female miami for 120?


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Im not going to row with You Gary because to be honest I cant be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I wish you and your gold dust Miami the best of luck in your search for a lotto winner......


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

It was £120, reduced quickly to £80, like all the snakes were quickly reduced as I found that I was asking too much.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> Im not going to row with You Gary because to be honest I cant be bothered :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I wish you and your gold dust Miami the best of luck in your search for a lotto winner......


goldust? where was that?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

garysumpter said:


> It was £120, reduced quickly to £80, like all the snakes were quickly reduced as I found that I was asking too much.


ah ok mate.. cool


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> goldust? where was that?


 
Was a joke 
x


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Honest Mistake, I was asking too much, so I rectified it!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> Was a joke
> x


shame really lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

garysumpter said:


> Honest Mistake, I was asking too much, so I rectified it!


nah thats cool mate... was just being nosey more than anything.
you are entitled to ask what you want, people will soon tell you if you are too expensive.
a lot of mine recently didnt sell.


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I think your like myself Gary. If i were to sell my collection i wouldnt know what price to put on what really. I know most hatchling prices, but not adults. Also i wouldn't want to sell anything too cheap, because i think more people would buy just for the price...if you know what i mean


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats why most of mine were high.. they are not available readily in the uk... so i just started high, but i also said sensible offers too


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I truly believe my snakes are worth a lot more than I will get for them, based on feeding and shedding alone, they are all great!

BUT I'm gonna have to just take what I can get!

Gary


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe some weights would help?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you halved the prices as a bulk deal i think a lot of shops would take them, but because shops pay trade prices you wouldn't get anywhere near what you are asking... if you want to get the best value for your money it's best to just hold onto them and hope for the best... a table at the shows should certainly move a few.. especially if you knocked the prices down by another 25% or so I think.

That's the way it goes, shift things fast you lose money, hang onto them until you get the right price and you'll make more.. but takes a LOT longer.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll be honest, the prices of the corns for the age (not knowing the sizes) seem high even at the reduced individual price.
for instance an adult proven pair of anerys i would sell for 150.
i think the thing is, like me, you have probably valued them above what the actual market value is.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Probably!

Well would you say that everything except the het albino boas for £500 is a good price?

Gary


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

let me go and have alook, work it out.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, just had a brief look, you have a list there of 1200 or so without the boas... so no, i would say 500 is taking the piss.
who offered you that? lol


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I suspect it was darkdan. I think £750 would have been fair, but I can see where he is coming from wanting to make profit on them himself.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well yeah if he wanted to sell them on.
thats a good start for a breeding group there.
if they are half decent size you would the money back in a year or two at the most.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

So you think I should ask £750 for the lot excluding the Het Boas?

Thanks guys.

Gary


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

It was me lol

It was an off hand offer, that i made from adding the prices roughly. Came up with "bout a grand" so looking at the prices i would get back for them, selling them on with classifieds and or the shop i work for, i made that offer. 

Basically, trade prices are 1/2 retail. you are asking retail prices so i can get them at roughly half that through wholesale suppliers. 

It is up to the seller if he takes or declines the offer, and there are obviously "no hard feelings" if he declines, as such i would expect a "respectful decline" to the offer rather than "your taking the piss"

You, basically are paying for the privalage of a quick sale. 

If you go to a shop, they will offer a simlar amount, but many will not be able to take them all, and they will try to offer store credti and alike. 

As i said mate, the offer stands, and it is your call. If you think i _am _taking the mick then its a No! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok.. you have 1240 quid for those mate...
if someone wanted to sell them on i guess 800-850 would be what they should look to pay.
from your point of view, if I was selling 1240 worth of snakes, i'd settle close to 1000.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> It was me lol
> 
> It was an off hand offer, that i made from adding the prices roughly. Came up with "bout a grand" so looking at the prices i would get back for them, selling them on with classifieds and or the shop i work for, i made that offer.
> 
> ...


sorry dude, that was me that said that.. i didnt know who offered the amount... but personally my feelings would still stand, 500 ofr 1240 worth of snakes is deffo taking the piss lol...
but its worth a try


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

From my point of view, this guy wants a quick sale, and this is reflected in my "instant cash" offer. 

Looking at price lists from various sources that lot would cost in the region of 650 to buy. So i made an offer less than that, which is within my budget.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> From my point of view, this guy wants a quick sale, and this is reflected in my "instant cash" offer.
> 
> Looking at price lists from various sources that lot would cost in the region of 650 to buy. So i made an offer less than that, which is within my budget.


thats fair enough mate..

i think we could all do it alot cheaper, i know i certainly could.. i'll leave you two to decide on it all..


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe my offer is taking the piss a bit, but most trade prices do TBH. 

And why would i pay more than i can get them for. 

I saw this as an oppertunity to make a few £. If i wanted the animals, for my collection then i would have piced the 2/3 that i do want (ok5) and made a "reasonable" offer on these. 

But while i can go to X/Y/Z companies and buy for less...

It is up to gary, totaly his choice.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah no problem, cant hurt to ask can it!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> Maybe my offer is taking the piss a bit, but most trade prices do TBH.
> 
> And why would i pay more than i can get them for.
> 
> ...


dude... my apologies... i forgot you had a shop... i take it back.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont have a shop, i work in one 

And i would be purchasing for me to resell, some (upon the bosses decision) may find their way into a shop, and no need to appologise either!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> I dont have a shop, i work in one
> 
> And i would be purchasing for me to resell, some (upon the bosses decision) may find their way into a shop, and no need to appologise either!


no mate, fairs fair.. i just presumed you wanted them for a quick buck urself.. none of my business if you did to be honest..


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

you'll find most shops .... when buying, will offer half what theyre worth less vat. i.e theyll buy hatchlings for £15-£20 double the price (£30-£40) and add vat ....(£5-£7) , sell the hatchling for £35-£45; depending on the morph.
i know for a fact a lot of shops work on that ratio.
A private sale is always the best option ..... for profit maximum anyway .


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

In my experience, trade pricing is 60%+

Usually around the 60% mark though

Gary


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Part quick buck, and part shop lol 

They way i saw it, is that if he wants the money then he will accept. I will buy some snakes that i dont want atm. i would then have to wait for buyers, and arrange multiple collections etc. I would be feeding and heating them in the mean time. Basically doing exactly what he doesnt want to! 

For that i would make a proffit.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I want the money the snakes are worth and thats more than £500. I want a fair price, nothing more. Given all the TLC they have had from me 

: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> In my experience, trade pricing is 60%+
> 
> Usually around the 60% mark though
> 
> Gary


Sorry but that isnt true. 

Depending on the animal, the source and the shop it will vary between 200% down to 25% 

I was talking to an owner of a shop near me, and he had CF royals, £10 each, selling for £90, and they were going fast. 

Another example in the same shop was a person who brought a rhino iggy in, they paid £350, and marked it up to £1500

For the most part it is around 50-60%


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it varies, i got offered 8 quid for corns from a place that sells for 40.. 
others have given me 15 and sold for 25


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> I want the money the snakes are worth and thats more than £500. I want a fair price, nothing more. Given all the TLC they have had from me
> 
> : victory:


Thats your choice mate. 

I was offering a service in a quick sale, and job lot. 

If i was to buy from suppliers that i have acess to, i could get them for around 650 as said. 

The reason for knocking the £150 off is the "hassle" (wrong word but it'll do) on my part. And the fact that i dont really _want_ them as such. 

You could easily get £1000 for them on classifieds, and we are both aware of that. If you want to wait, and bugger around etc then you will get that.

You asked about a shop, and i can tell you now that the largest offer you will get from a shop, IF they have space, funds and actually want to is 550/600. 

Its the way it goes really!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

My experience isnt with animals so I guess I was wrong, just shows what a stupid market we are in!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

unfortunatly if someone wants a quick sale its always a buyers market....... if you held out you could possibly get the asking price, but it could take months. Like i said take them to a show, have a quick look round and get an idea of prices and price competitivly and you should do ok :smile:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

This could be viewed from a slightly different angle...

Rather than offering a "kick in the bollox" average shop offer, you could offer slightly more than this?!...making you that little bit more respected than most, in the reptile trade?...

You make a name for yourself as a good/fair buyer (other deals could come to you through word of mouth)...you still make a good profit...The seller is happier that he hasnt had the piss taken out of him and his reptiles...everyones a winner...

Sometimes you have to work on less profit when dealing in higher amounts of money...

Never do a deal for the day...do a deal for the future!...T.T.8)


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The amount of enquiries and timewasters has been mad!

I will hopefully take them all to the show unless someone makes me a genuine and fair offer 

Gary


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah TT that is a great outlook for a business, but i will say this again. 

THIS IS ME, DAN, NOT THE SHOP I WORK IN. 

IF I HAD PURCHASED, I WOULD SELL THEM, SOME WOULD LIKELY END UP WHERE I WORK, BUT THIS IS NOT MY DECISION. 

There makes things a little clearer!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> Yeah TT that is a great outlook for a business, but i will say this again.
> 
> THIS IS ME, DAN, NOT THE SHOP I WORK IN.
> 
> ...


Just wondering...why are you shouting?!...T.T.8)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Not at you, but everyone is assuming that everyrthing i say or do is related to the place i work in, when it isnt. 

I am a paid scivvy. I dont buy, or trade. I dont dictate prices, stock levels or types. I dont make decisions any more important that black or brown crickets for the animals! 

This thread alone, i have been told i have a shop, and then how to run the shop. 

It is bad for the shop if people think my actions are all business. For instance people would begin to assume that the shop is taking the piss in its offer etc, when it is nothing to do with the shop. The boss' probably dont even know about this. 

It works both ways also, if in the future somthing wasnt right about the shop, i dont want people to assume i am a bad keeper etc. 

Just a "pet peeve" sorry for shouting at you TT.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Point Understood, It's pretty clear you are an individual!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

The problem is *nige* (cornmorphs) got the same impression as I, and many others did?, by reading some of your posts, it does sound like you were trying to buy as a trader.
Because of your position in a reptile shop, you have access to trade prices/sales/markups, and you were using this to strike a deal.
I guess it was just the way you were coming across?...

Maybe you could have been less cocky?

I have been in the buying and selling game for 20 years+ (not animals though), and yes there are times when I have been cocky, we have all done it...but on an open reptile forum? I dunno?...T.T.8)


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol now this has been a funny thread, i cant believe how many page this has got, every deal is an individual one, if someone wants rid of something quickly the shop is not taking the piss, offering say 500.00, firstly the shop is buying a job lot, secondly the seller doesent have to deal with all the muppets, who email on every snake on the classifieds, so he is saved much work, lol as for tlc and food and sloughing being worth anything thats like saying my car is now worth 200,000 cos of all the petrol i have put into it and how many times i have washed it with tlc , lol of course it aint, lol if i was selling it, if i wanted good money i would have to wait for the right buyer, if i wanted a quick sale then i would accept what ever but cheaper just to get rid of it, dan is looking out for his finances, and as much as gary is entitled to turn down or sell for what he wants, so is dan, he is entitled to offer what he wants, thats a free market, thats what its all about, its not dans job to look out for garys finances, thats garys job, same as if dan offered to much its nots garys job to point out he would take cheaper, thats what the free world is about, and people are free to turn down,


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Summed up perfectly.

But the shop isnt not taking the piss, i am not taking the piss lol


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I think £650 would be a reasonable offer for everything but the kahl boas, if bought all together - saving time, effort and frustration. Gary & Dan, why dont you negotiate?

A couple of years ago I sold around 14 corns of varying ages and morphs , together with a bank of 6 vivs with heating, stats, hides, waterbowls and pen pals for the smaller snakes - all for around £650. Much less than I couldve got, but I had to sell them quickly. This worked for me. So I think its worth considering the offer to buy in bulk. It all depends on how quickly you need to sell them.


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

leptophis said:


> lol now this has been a funny thread, i cant believe how many page this has got, every deal is an individual one, if someone wants rid of something quickly the shop is not taking the piss, offering say 500.00, firstly the shop is buying a job lot, secondly the seller doesent have to deal with all the muppets, who email on every snake on the classifieds, so he is saved much work, lol as for tlc and food and sloughing being worth anything thats like saying my car is now worth 200,000 cos of all the petrol i have put into it and how many times i have washed it with tlc , lol of course it aint, lol if i was selling it, if i wanted good money i would have to wait for the right buyer, if i wanted a quick sale then i would accept what ever but cheaper just to get rid of it, dan is looking out for his finances, and as much as gary is entitled to turn down or sell for what he wants, so is dan, he is entitled to offer what he wants, thats a free market, thats what its all about, its not dans job to look out for garys finances, thats garys job, same as if dan offered to much its nots garys job to point out he would take cheaper, thats what the free world is about, and people are free to turn down,


 
exactly lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its all opinions and personal values at the end of the day.


----------

